# Dog Truck Boxes



## huntcrazy_1

I am either looking at buying or building a truck box for my dogs so I don't have to haul out my crates every time I go hunting. let's see some pics or plans of your dog boxes. I am looking for a two dog box with a drawer to keep needed items in. Does any one have fans, or some type of way to keep the dogs cool in the early season? Dose any one insulate there boxes, if so what do you use? Thanks


----------



## Chaws

With the costs of aluminum these days, you'd probably be better off buying one from a company that specializes in making them or buying a used one online. Here are a couple links to some for sale right now. Good luck finding one close by, they're definitely a long term investment and good quality ones don't come up for sale all that often.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=33401
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=33311

Good boxes for up north here will have insulation in the sides, sometimes top (depending on storage), and bottom. Couple inches here, couple there.

Basically you only have a couple companies that make them.
Deerskin, CSS, and Ainley.


----------



## Coach529

huntcrazy_1 said:


> I am either looking at buying or building a truck box for my dogs so I don't have to haul out my crates every time I go hunting. let's see some pics or plans of your dog boxes. I am looking for a two dog box with a drawer to keep needed items in. Does any one have fans, or some type of way to keep the dogs cool in the early season? Dose any one insulate there boxes, if so what do you use? Thanks


I have been thinking the same thing Clint......I am sick of the zipper on my kennel cover.

http://www.owens-pro.com/photobook_search_dogboxes.php?series_number=7

Check out the link above.......they can be found for around $250.00....some assembly required though!


----------



## Doogie

if your any good with making things yourself, they are not to hard to make yourself with Marine grade plywood and 2x2s most are then covered with Sheet Metal.

if not got this off a hound hunting forum I am on.....

These boxes have a ten year warranty, they are all welded seam's and joints, sealed doors, removable door plates, good ventaltion,heavy duty-lockable latches, they have rubber floor mats. They are well built dog boxes of many different styles and shapes. they can also custom build them to fit your needs. If interrested contact Ryan at Berts truck equipment 218-773-1194

good ventalation is a must for warm days, throw 2 dogs in side on a cold day and they will keep each other warm enough with no insulation. I'll find some pics of mine if I dident loose them when my computer crashed last time :******:


----------



## Fosse

Gave a lower end modle sold at Bass Pro Shop a try for 2 years now and am very happy. Has all I need. I added and exhaust fan to help fight the heat in the summer. Mine is insulated. This helps with the warmth as well as the cold. Mine comes with a removable piece for the front doors to enclose the compartment if needed. I too live in MN and have had the dogs in it in some pretty cold weather and not ever had an issue. When the pups are in it(especially after a training session) I find the interior temp to be warmer than the outside temp. For example we were training in 20 degree temps last year and when I put one of the pups in the box and checked the temp 1/2 hour later the temp was in the 50s in the box. Their body temp will keep them warm if needed. Think about it, how often do you have them out when the temps are in the teens or less. The wind might bring the temp down below that but the insulation will keep the wind off them. As you can see in my set up I have them under a topper to also keep the wind and extreme cold temps away from them as much as possible. This works in the reverse in the summer. There is a warm span in the summer that I remove the topper to help keep them cooler. I did not have to do it this summer, due to it not getting that hot.

Here is a link to the one I bought so you can see the cost. I also have $110 into the fan and a few more into the hookups and Camo Clad. I also have $50 into a wirless BBQ thermo to check the temp while driving in the cab of the truck.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st..._SearchResults

















Mine is a 14"x14" RV exhaust fan that works very well.


----------



## Coach529

That is an awesome looking box Fosse.


----------



## Gone Fishin

That is Nice


----------



## elijah

Fosse said:


> Gave a lower end modle sold at Bass Pro Shop a try for 2 years now and am very happy. Has all I need. I added and exhaust fan to help fight the heat in the summer. Mine is insulated. This helps with the warmth as well as the cold. Mine comes with a removable piece for the front doors to enclose the compartment if needed. I too live in MN and have had the dogs in it in some pretty cold weather and not ever had an issue. When the pups are in it(especially after a training session) I find the interior temp to be warmer than the outside temp. For example we were training in 20 degree temps last year and when I put one of the pups in the box and checked the temp 1/2 hour later the temp was in the 50s in the box. Their body temp will keep them warm if needed. Think about it, how often do you have them out when the temps are in the teens or less. The wind might bring the temp down below that but the insulation will keep the wind off them. As you can see in my set up I have them under a topper to also keep the wind and extreme cold temps away from them as much as possible. This works in the reverse in the summer. There is a warm span in the summer that I remove the topper to help keep them cooler. I did not have to do it this summer, due to it not getting that hot.
> 
> Here is a link to the one I bought so you can see the cost. I also have $110 into the fan and a few more into the hookups and Camo Clad. I also have $50 into a wirless BBQ thermo to check the temp while driving in the cab of the truck.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/st..._SearchResults


That's a nice truck box for dogs you have there. Well, my brother is currently looking for a truck box too for his dogs and we're searching the net for designs and stores where to buy it. Seeing your truck box which looks really nice and comfy for the dogs, I bet my brother would also want the same. Anyway, thanks for sharing the site, I'm gonna check it out and share it to my brother so he could already buy one for his dogs.


----------

